# Day 2 of DNP...



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Day 2 of DNP at 250mg of crystal DNP per day from a popular source.

And so far I feel...nothing. Well, I MIGHT feel ever so slightly warmer and feel slightly more flushed. I was also slightly warmer in bed last night.

However, there's no feelings of being drained, no lethargy, no dehydration and no sweating. I generally feel rather good.

Now this is where people might get impatient, so I just wanted to check with you guys. People tend to say that you should take 250mg for 3/4 days to let the dose build up in your body. Is this still likely to impact me? Will I feel a lot warmer after a few more days of 250mg DNP? Should I wait this out instead of getting ahead of myself?

There's also the idea of upping the dose to 500mg. However, I've heard of people can barely feel anything on 250mg but feel like hell on 500mg. Is this true?

If it helps, I'm over 6 foot and over 200lbs, so I'm quite a big guy.


----------



## Doctorfunk (Dec 7, 2011)

It accumulates in your body mate, I wouldn't rush into 500mg per day because you will likely regret it. If your stuff is legit then you should start to feel like dog**** after 5 days of 250mg ED.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Doctorfunk said:


> It accumulates in your body mate, I wouldn't rush into 500mg per day because you will likely regret it. If your stuff is legit then you should start to feel like dog**** after 5 days of 250mg ED.


Ah okay then, I'll stick with it. It just seems hard to believe that I could go from feeling almost nothing to feeling hot and sweaty just by it building up in my system. I've already got a fair bit inside of me.

It's definitely DNP (fingers stained yellow) but I hope the caps aren't underdosed. I can squeeze the caps fairly flat which suggests to me that they're only half full, and the caps aren't that big to begin with. However, I have no reference to know how much 250mg of powder looks like.


----------



## Doctorfunk (Dec 7, 2011)

Well it depletes your glycogen stores as part of its process, once they are fully depleted you should start to feel tired & lethargic. I can say with certainty that once it kicks in your will feel it.


----------



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

By day 4 or 5 you'll be wishing you weren't feeling the side effects  lol


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

So it's normal to feel very little in days 1 and 2, yes?


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Deadcalm said:


> So it's normal to feel very little in days 1 and 2, yes?


Yes it is normal, not having sides doesn't mean it's not working though.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> So it's normal to feel very little in days 1 and 2, yes?


Felt nothing till about day 6 mate.


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Wait till day 5-7 this is why people die and then it gets slated by the media and everyone else because the average jo doesn't know how it works and just takes a few more tablets then its goodnight Vienna even tho on 250mg I find not much sides I run 500mg for 4 weeks an all I do is sweat more and run out of steam quicker during workouts other than that its all good take it easy and test what u can handle over time


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Wait at least 6 days on whatever dose you use before upping it. This is when you saturation levels will start to peak so you will know how you handle the sides..


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

Not to be a dick about it, but why use DNP over plain training and dieting? Aside from the potential toxicity, the inevitable rebound puts me off.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

You using K.L? No BS, I felt immense warming sensation from day 1 in the evening, after dosing at midday. From being freezing cold in the house, having to always wear a jacket I'm now sitting in a t-shirt/topless and still feel warm.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Not to be a dick about it, but why use DNP over plain training and dieting? Aside from the potential toxicity, the inevitable rebound puts me off.


There is no rebound unless you're stupid enough to stuff your face and drastically increase calories after you drop the DNP.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

day 4 is when i feel it hit me but i do feel hotter after 1st dose


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

OP have you started taking DNP without fully researching it? i'm guessing you haven't as you should know its not that quick! Out of everything that is available out there in my opinion DNP is not to be fcuked with. Yet people just take it without knowing anything about it which in my opinion is just stupid


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> OP have you started taking DNP without fully researching it? i'm guessing you haven't as you should know its not that quick! Out of everything that is available out there in my opinion DNP is not to be fcuked with. Yet people just take it without knowing anything about it which in my opinion is just stupid


I've looked through about 50 DNP logs and learned a lot about it, so yes I have thank you very much.

I ask this question because, in the vast majority of logs I've seen, people have said that they've felt much warmer in only the first one or two days. Look at what Cronus has just said. I literally feel barely any warmth at all. I feel slightly more flushed but I'm not sure if that's just a placebo.

Obviously, when you buy things like this from UGLs without phama reliability, you don't know how they're really dosed or even if they're legit, so it's best to ask sooner rather than later so I'm not wasting my time.



Jesus H. Christ said:


> Not to be a dick about it, but why use DNP over plain training and dieting? Aside from the potential toxicity, the inevitable rebound puts me off.


1). It's far more powerful than training and dieting alone. DNP plus a calorie controlled diet is as close as you can get to a magic fat burning pill. Some guys eat whatever they want and shed pounds of fat, although I'm eating a clean, low calorie diet to emphasise the effects.

2). It's perfectly safe if you don't abuse it.

3). You won't get a rebound if you keep watching your calories.

Simple as that. People pay too much attention to the scaremongering stories. Thousands upon thousands of people have used it successfully. Some have abused it and took ridiculous amounts and still lived to tell the tale. I'll only be taking a comparatively very safe dose.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Just do what I said.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> I've looked through about 50 DNP logs and learned a lot about it, so yes I have thank you very much.
> 
> I ask this question because, in the vast majority of logs I've seen, people have said that they've felt much warmer in only the first one or two days. Look at what Cronus has just said. I literally feel barely any warmth at all. I feel slightly more flushed but I'm not sure if that's just a placebo.
> 
> ...


I've ran it and didnt feel the heat till 3rd or 4th day. Feeling it on day 2 is either in your mind, your dose is high or your just too sensitive.

I agree that you should check but then again you should check your source before buying anything especially DNP.

Too many jump on the DNP bandwagon because they are too lazy to cut the conventional way. People see it as a quick and easy route but many seem to be lackadaisical in forgetting its a poison that your putting it in your system. I regret taking it coz I was lazy and wouldn't touch it again


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> 1). It's far more powerful than training and dieting alone. DNP plus a calorie controlled diet is as close as you can get to a magic fat burning pill. Some guys eat whatever they want and shed pounds of fat, although I'm eating a clean, low calorie diet to emphasise the effects.


Depends what you mean by powerful. People can get insanely lean without DNP.



Deadcalm said:


> 2). It's perfectly safe if you don't abuse it.


According to whom-the logs you've read? Sounds legit.



Deadcalm said:


> 3). You won't get a rebound if you keep watching your calories.


Are you implying that you expect your DNP-induced fat loss to be permanent?


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm an experienced DNP user, I popped a cap last night and I felt it today. IMO good DNP you will feel straight away, maybe it's because I can recognise all of the effects with experience, who knows. I only took 250mg, the sweat in gym made me look like I'd covered myself in baby oil!

Was going to run 2 weeks, but I think I might just stop there, it's reminded me how sh*t it makes me feel, really don't know if I can be bothered again! Especially as my cut is going soundly without it.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Depends what you mean by powerful. People can get insanely lean without DNP.


Speed. Why lose 6 pounds in a few weeks when you can lose 12-15?



> According to whom-the logs you've read? Sounds legit.


The physiological science behind it. DNP isn't magic. There's a mechanism. There's no reason why this mechanism would kill you unless you abused it in a specific manner. Avoid the abuse and you don't die or even cause any damage or health problems whatsoever. Simple as that.



> Are you implying that you expect your DNP-induced fat loss to be permanent?


If you watch your calories afterwards, yes. Your body can't accumulate fat unless you add a caloric surplus. Again, this is basic science.

By your questions it sounds as if you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about when it comes to DNP, so it probably isn't best to lecture someone on their use based on hear-say. I suggest that you educate yourself further on this compound.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> I'm an experienced DNP user, I popped a cap last night and I felt it today. IMO good DNP you will feel straight away, maybe it's because I can recognise all of the effects with experience, who knows. I only took 250mg, the sweat in gym made me look like I'd covered myself in baby oil!
> 
> Was going to run 2 weeks, but I think I might just stop there, it's reminded me how sh*t it makes me feel, really don't know if I can be bothered again! Especially as my cut is going soundly without it.


I'm using good DNP and never feel it straight away

16 pounds down! Boom!

Feeling pretty awful though


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> I'm an experienced DNP user, I popped a cap last night and I felt it today. IMO good DNP you will feel straight away, maybe it's because I can recognise all of the effects with experience, who knows. I only took 250mg, the sweat in gym made me look like I'd covered myself in baby oil!
> 
> Was going to run 2 weeks, but I think I might just stop there, it's reminded me how sh*t it makes me feel, really don't know if I can be bothered again! Especially as my cut is going soundly without it.


I think I feel a slight heat sensation. It's just tricky to tell. It would make sense if I did. I know DNP needs to build up in your system, but according to the half-life chart posted by Funkdocta, I already have 400mg in my system. I can't see how 400mg of DNP would provide no side effects whilst 600mg of DNP (the DNP level after 4-5 days) would make me very hot and feel like crap. It's not like I only have a fraction of the maximum dose in me. There's already 2/3rds of it there.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I'm using good DNP and never feel it straight away
> 
> 16 pounds down! Boom!
> 
> Feeling pretty awful though


Maybe it varies from person to person. I could feel the uncomfortable warmth all day, took it about 10pm last night and woke up feeling partially dehydrated. It also makes me very grouchy, probably due to the uncomfortable warmth, and I was definitely feeling that today.

Can't decide whether to carry on or not! Hell of a drug, but also very unpleasant!


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I'm using good DNP and never feel it straight away
> 
> 16 pounds down! Boom!
> 
> Feeling pretty awful though


16 pounds in how long?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> 16 pounds in how long?


Just over three weeks, almost four


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> Maybe it varies from person to person. I could feel the uncomfortable warmth all day, took it about 10pm last night and woke up feeling partially dehydrated. It also makes me very grouchy, probably due to the uncomfortable warmth, and I was definitely feeling that today.
> 
> Can't decide whether to carry on or not! Hell of a drug, but also very unpleasant!


I find forcing water, vit c and a mineral supplement help.

T3 also 50mcg per day


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> I think I feel a slight heat sensation. It's just tricky to tell. It would make sense if I did. I know DNP needs to build up in your system, but according to the half-life chart posted by Funkdocta, I already have 400mg in my system. I can't see how 400mg of DNP would provide no side effects whilst 600mg of DNP (the DNP level after 4-5 days) would make me very hot and feel like crap. It's not like I only have a fraction of the maximum dose in me. There's already 2/3rds of it there.


Odd, no idea then. For me it's obvious, certainly a few days in. If I take another cap tonight, I'll need to have the fan on standby and probably the window open! I also find it makes me feel very lethargic and tired, I also experienced this today, that said I didn't have any carbs til post workout and everyday up until now through my cut (last 5 weeks) my carbs have been 200g-300g so this could have undoubtedly contributed.

Will pick up some Chesteze tomorrow if I do carry on, keep me going!


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Why is this myth about DNP danger? Slin would be much more dangerous. And the long term effects of androgen use suck big time. Not to mention psychological sides.

DNP was used as a middle class housewife diet pill for ****s sake, the reason it got stopped was ocular problems.

Dont mess up the dose and you are perfectly fine.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I find forcing water, vit c and a mineral supplement help.
> 
> T3 also 50mcg per day


T3 is only required only longer stints, if you're running 7-10 days it isn't necessary IME. I also prefer to run T3 at 25mcg, 50mcg starts to make me flat.. DNP makes me look like sh*t as it is, I don't enjoy contributing to that further! (Too many mind games.)

IME Electrolytes and Vit C do not help with the dehydrated feeling in the AM (waking up with dry throat), need to supplement with glycerol for this I believe - that said I've never tried it.

Vit C, Electrolyes, Vit E, ALA, Multi, Fish Oils and LOTS of water are a good starting point with DNP.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> T3 is only required only longer stints, if you're running 7-10 days it isn't necessary IME. I also prefer to run T3 at 25mcg, 50mcg starts to make me flat.. DNP makes me look like sh*t as it is, I don't enjoy contributing to that further! (Too many mind games.)
> 
> IME Electrolytes and Vit C do not help with the dehydrated feeling in the AM (waking up with dry throat), need to supplement with glycerol for this I believe - that said I've never tried it.
> 
> Vit C, Electrolyes, Vit E, ALA, Multi, Fish Oils and LOTS of water are a good starting point with DNP.


Yeah true I'm on 23 days so far and the T3 helps

I've never felt dehydrated but I literally always have 4 litres of water. The glycerin helps me if I have a dry throat though


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Yeah true I'm on 23 days so far and the T3 helps
> 
> I've never felt dehydrated but I literally always have 4 litres of water. The glycerin helps me if I have a dry throat though


Only 4? I go through about 8 on a normal day let alone on DNP! :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> Only 4? I go through about 8 on a normal day let alone on DNP! :lol:


Haha I struggle with 4!!!!! Hate water


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Haha I struggle with 4!!!!! Hate water


TBF I consume it mostly through means of sugar free squash. If it's just plain water I don't drink nearly as much, but squash I plow through it for the taste! More than happy to consume a few extra carbs each day for it!!


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

i was given a bad rep point because i said that the DNP danger is a myth.

I was probably misunderstood, what i meant is that DNP is obviously dangerous but that danger is greatly overstated. It WAS used as a diet pill in the 30s and not by ultra careful bodybuilders.

In any case can someone please point the catacombs of dead people? There *are* case studies of people that have died by overdosing DNP but then again you can easily overdose paracetamol. And the people that have died because of cardiovascular problems caused by AAS abuse are quite a lot


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

SteveXX said:


> i was given a bad rep point because i said that the DNP danger is a myth.
> 
> I was probably misunderstood, what i meant is that DNP is obviously dangerous but that danger is greatly overstated. It WAS used as a diet pill in the 30s and not by ultra careful bodybuilders.
> 
> In any case can someone please point the catacombs of dead people? There *are* case studies of people that have died by overdosing DNP but then again you can easily overdose paracetamol. And the people that have died because of cardiovascular problems caused by AAS abuse are quite a lot


In my view, stimulants like ephedrine and clen are much more dangerous. I know a guy who lived in my area who dropped down dead at the age of 20 after taking ephedrine and then playing football. That sort of stuff messes with your heart.

DNP, meanwhile, doesn't work through that sort of action. If you take a safe dose, drink plenty of water and avoid doing ridiculously stupid stuff whilst on it (i.e. drink, drugs, sitting in a sauna etc) then nothing bad will happen.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> In my view, stimulants like ephedrine and clen are much more dangerous. I know a guy who lived in my area who dropped down dead at the age of 20 after taking ephedrine and then playing football. That sort of stuff messes with your heart.
> 
> DNP, meanwhile, doesn't work through that sort of action. If you take a safe dose, drink plenty of water and avoid doing ridiculously stupid stuff whilst on it (i.e. drink, drugs, sitting in a sauna etc) then nothing bad will happen.


Stims are bad for you but because one lad died at 20 of them doesn't mean they're worse than DNP. Problem is stims are widely used and die to this more problems will be reported wheras DNP is still quite underground. All I'm saying is that people put their health at risk using something like DNP because they are looking for an easier way to cut fat then the old diet and cardio routine that so many can't hack


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Fck sake, do members always have to play the daddy card? AAS, GH, Slin, it's all a personal choice. See someone post a cycle plan with 1.5 - 2g of Tren, not a peep, but see someone post that they've just popped a 250mg cap of DNP and an uproar shortly follows.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Fck sake, do members always have to play the daddy card? AAS, GH, Slin, it's all a personal choice. See someone post a cycle plan with 1.5 - 2g of Tren, not a peep, but see someone post that they've just popped a 250mg cap of DNP and an uproar shortly follows.


Just giving my opinion mate and if I seen anyone say they're on 2g of tren I'd call them a daft Cnut and too be fair how this forum is going I don't doubt there are a few doing that


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It took be five days at 125mg to really 'feel' like I was on dnp but my weight was down and my waist measurement was down too so it was obviously working

I'm currently rotating 125 one day and 250 the next and I can tell you now it's.not an easy way to diet lol give me stims any day at least they suppress appetite I'm bloody starving all the time ha

Anyway op here's a link to my first time on dnp journal, it starts about halfway down the page and I have recorded pretty much everything and I'm 8 days in

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/179752-joeys-bitten-bug-again-journal-3.html


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Stims are bad for you but because one lad died at 20 of them doesn't mean they're worse than DNP. Problem is stims are widely used and die to this more problems will be reported wheras DNP is still quite underground. All I'm saying is that people put their health at risk using something like DNP because they are looking for an easier way to cut fat then the old diet and cardio routine that so many can't hack


Your problem is that you're basing that on nothing. There's no physiological reasoning. You're just going off hear-say and scare stories.

You say that people put their health at risk by taking DNP, but how? Exactly what physiological mechanism puts people at risk if they follow all correct safety procedures? You don't actually know, do you?

DNP isn't black magic. People won't just die on it for absolutely no reason. Unless you do something seriously wrong, you will come to zero harm.

Taper the dose up carefully, drink plenty of water, don't overdose, stay cool, don't do drink and don't do drugs and you will be absolutely fine on DNP. The danger is only there if you create it.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> If you watch your calories afterwards, yes. Your body can't accumulate fat unless you add a caloric surplus. Again, this is basic science.


Okay, let us know how that goes. 



Cronus said:


> AAS, GH, Slin, it's all a personal choice.


Totally agree, but making a personal choice doesn't preclude commentary, particularly when you post about it on a public forum.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GodOfHormones said:


> Maybe it varies from person to person. I could feel the uncomfortable warmth all day, took it about 10pm last night and woke up feeling partially dehydrated. It also makes me very grouchy, probably due to the uncomfortable warmth, and I was definitely feeling that today.
> 
> Can't decide whether to carry on or not! Hell of a drug, but also very unpleasant!


Why where you eating 6k + calories in one meal at the weekend then if your deciding to run DNP??


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Why where you eating 6k + calories at the weekend then if your deciding to run DNP??


6K? Can you even read? Or is your eye sight failing you in old age? It was 4k. Oh are you one of them 'no carbs on DNP' idiots, preaching everything you read without any experience..?

I've run DNP with a diet HIGH in simple carbs, I got better fat loss results (not that my Sunday cheat was remotely planned or linked to DNP, as it was purely spontaneous.)

Worry about your own progress, as you need to from the pictures I've seen. :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I actually used moderate carbs when I tried DNP and felt fine using it thanks

As for progress them I've got no issues thanks, my current cut has dropped my bf by around 7% with no DNP and now started my lean bulk with a well planned diet and abs out to start with.










The day I started my bulk so no worries from my side


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

GodOfHormones said:


> Watery abs in downlighting and sweaty? :lol: As long as you're happy!
> 
> Like I said, worry about yourself lol. I know what I'm doing!.


G-man's comment was hardly insulting and dosen't deserve that kind of sh$tty reply, calm your sh$t down bro, we all have a common goal.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Your boring me now.

As you say 'you worry about yourself'

Your quick to put others down but you are obviously the self proclaimed 'god of hormones'

And most people in that category all have one thing in similar


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

some fking retards on this forum lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

GodOfHormones said:


> Yeah, too many people plying themselves full of chemicals with sub-average results and claiming to be know it alls because they can regurgitate other peoples 'knowledge'.


like who...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GodOfHormones said:


> You seem overly concerned about my approach to dieting, I don't care if you want to eat chicken and brocolli 10x a day and think 4k calories is a binge lmao, or what protocol you think needs to be used for DNP. Like I said, I know what I'm doing so worry about yourself.
> 
> Quite simple. I don't try and advise you how to actually get to an admirable bodyfat % because I couldn't care less about your results or how you obtain/ don't obtain them. You seem to have a chip on your shoulder because you diet in a different way? Get over it lol.


WTF are you on about sunshine??

Get off your high horse and come and join the real world.

I have no concerns of your diet, I was merely adding my information to the thread for others to see and for them to chose whatever approach they want to take.

As far as the DNP diet went then I agreed with yourself on the fact that I prefer it with carbs, so again why try and have ago about that?

I eat 3-4k cheats when I feel the need to and as far as preaching my diet, well I was given this structured diet and only started it 3 days ago so I by no means preaching it as I'm unsure myself yet on what it will achieve for me

You seem the one with the chip on your shoulder as no one is having a go at you but you retaliate all defensively the moment anyone quotes you.

My diet is below and foods will alter frequently to avoid boredom but food groups and macros will stay similar.

I will take a cheat as and when I think I need on

Diet

Training day

Meal 1 - 125g oats, 3 whole eggs, 40g protein from whey, scoop of greens, 1g vit c , 3g omega 3

Meal 2 - 300g extra lean beef mince, 100g broccoli, 50g kale, 50g almonds, 2g omega 3

Meal 3 - 300g chicken breast, 300g sweet potato, 100g spinach

Meal 4 - 60g protein from whey, scoop of greens, 70g almonds 2g omega

Intra: 15g eaa, 4g taurine, 10g creatine, electrolytes plus 50g maltodextrin

Pwo: 60g protein from whey, 60g maltodextrin

1 hour pwo: 300g chicken, 375g white potato or 85g jasmine rice, 100g broccoli , 1 banana

Pre bed: 80g casein, 50g almonds , 10g glutamine

Non training day

Meal 1 - 60g protein, 50g PB, scoop greens, banana

Meal 2- 6 whole eggs, 1 scoop whey, scoop of greens

Meal 3 - 300g extra lean mince, 50g almonds , 100g spinach, 1g vit c , 3g omega 3

Meal 4 - 300g chicken breast, 300g sweet potato, 100g spinach

Meal 5 - 300g chicken breast, 75g rice ,100g broccoli, 120g pineapple

Pre bed 60g protein from whey with 50g PB, scoop of greens 10g glutamine

Oh and as for excessive chemical usage, I used 250mg pharma test and up to 1.5ml thermolipid after week 5

MUCH MUCH less than most use


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

GodOfHormones said:


> Maybe it varies from person to person. I could feel the uncomfortable warmth all day, took it about 10pm last night and woke up feeling partially dehydrated. It also makes me very grouchy, probably due to the uncomfortable warmth, and I was definitely feeling that today.
> 
> Can't decide whether to carry on or not! Hell of a drug, but also very unpleasant!


Definitely think you'll be best dropping it :lol:

Can see that it makes you grouchy!


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Totally agree, but making a personal choice doesn't preclude commentary, particularly when you post about it on a public forum.


It does when your commentary has absolutely nothing to do with my question and my personal use of certain chemicals has absolutely nothing to do with you.

Your comments might be about DNP but it's still completely off topic to my question and derails the thread. I'm sure you wouldn't appreciate it if people did that on your threads when you were seeking help.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You make me chuckle, I also stated that I have a few cheats throughout the week rather than one almighty blowout at the weekend.

And yes I mentioned my abs going to, as starting my bulk which is in an excess of calories straight after my cut, hence the new diet plan which I have started.

Also note that I said food will change during the week, believe me I'd be bored of the diet I posted within a week if I stuck to it religiously.

The cheat thread post wasn't aimed at anyone in particular, it was a general statement that many people use a cheat as an excuse to pig out unnecessarily.

You obviously have no idea about me as most of what you said is very much the opposite and using the internet it is easy to get the wrong impression of people.

You stick to what you do and I'll stick to what I'll do.

And start training as hard with the weights as you do with your ego then you'll have some great results


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

And GodofHormones, will you please get off my thread? You start arguments on EVERY single thread you post on even when they have nothing to do with you.

I'm sure it's a matter of time until you're banned, but until then hush please.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@Deadcalm as for upping the dose, then I would wait until day 4 or 5 at least and see how you feel.

It does seem to creep up on you and the difference between 250mg and 500mg can sometimes be quite a BIG jump.

Diet wise, then see what suits you best, I kept cals slightly under maintenance but kept carbs in it.

Fruit and cold coke zero, fanto, vimto helped as did sugar free jelly to curb cravings.

Another thing I found was using options hot chocolate if you crave chocolate.

I NEVER crave these things unless on DNP


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> @Deadcalm as for upping the dose, then I would wait until day 4 or 5 at least and see how you feel.
> 
> It does seem to creep up on you and the difference between 250mg and 500mg can sometimes be quite a BIG jump.
> 
> ...


I've heard that carb cravings can get a bit out of hand!

I'm on day 3 at the moment and I'm still not sure if I can feel anything. Maybe ever so slightly warmer? It's quite a cold day and I'm sat here in a vest with no heating on quite comfortably so maybe it is working and it's just tricky to tell when you have nothing to compare it with.

I just hope my caps are dosed right. They are standard sized run-of-the-mill capsules but I can squeeze them fairly flat. As I said before though, I don't really know what 250mg of powder would look like in-terms of size.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> @Deadcalm as for upping the dose, then I would wait until day 4 or 5 at least and see how you feel.
> 
> It does seem to creep up on you and the difference between 250mg and 500mg can sometimes be quite a BIG jump.
> 
> ...


sugar free jelly is my saviour on dnp as well as chewable vit c tablets

in fact im munching on one now...orangey goodness

(marmlade on toast is my guilty pleasure)


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> I've heard that carb cravings can get a bit out of hand!
> 
> I'm on day 3 at the moment and I'm still not sure if I can feel anything. Maybe ever so slightly warmer? It's quite a cold day and I'm sat here in a vest with no heating on quite comfortably so maybe it is working and it's just tricky to tell when you have nothing to compare it with.
> 
> I just hope my caps are dosed right. They are standard sized run-of-the-mill capsules but I can squeeze them fairly flat. As I said before though, I don't really know what 250mg of powder would look like in-terms of size.


trsut me leave it another 3-4 days and you will feel something


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GodOfHormones said:


> ROFL, which is why you're red? I came in, gave my advice, G-dad came in to start an argument and contribute sod all. HERP DERP.
> 
> I'll try G-dad, maybe one day I too can get a sub-average physique with watery abs. :lol: Maybe you should spent less time trying to start arguments and more doing cardio.


Where is evidence of your amazing physique then that you constantly go on about??

I'm by no means saying my physique is great, hence why I'm now running a cycle to try and improve it after doing my cut.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> ROFL, which is why you're red? I came in, gave my advice, G-dad came in to start an argument and contribute sod all. HERP DERP.
> 
> I'll try G-dad, maybe one day I too can get a sub-average physique with watery abs. :lol: Maybe you should spent less time trying to start arguments and more doing cardio.


I'm only red because you gave me negative rep for one of my posts in this thread. Not like I care one jot about the rep system anyway.

You're the one constantly arguing. You do it in almost every thread you post in. Hopefully you eventually get banned but until then please stop derailing my threads when we're trying to have a mature discussion.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> *Deadcalm, grow up.*


Oh the irony.

Go away off my thread please we're trying to talk.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Deadcalm said:


> I've heard that carb cravings can get a bit out of hand!
> 
> I'm on day 3 at the moment and I'm still not sure if I can feel anything. Maybe ever so slightly warmer? It's quite a cold day and I'm sat here in a vest with no heating on quite comfortably so maybe it is working and it's just tricky to tell when you have nothing to compare it with.
> 
> I just hope my caps are dosed right. They are standard sized run-of-the-mill capsules but I can squeeze them fairly flat. As I said before though, I don't really know what 250mg of powder would look like in-terms of size.


Sorry if you have to repeat yourself, I can't be bothered to scan through the last 3 pages of sh$t. What is your daily diet, macros consisit of?

This is my 3rd day of K.L DNP at 250mg and everything is noticeable for me including increased body warmth/temp, especially after eating carbs, slight hypo if I go too long without carbs, tad of lethargy, deep breathing, dry throat (kept me up last night)

Despite all this I still trained my legs with decent intensity, probs over did it considering you shouldn't push yourself to extreme whilst on DNP. I briefly ran it in the past before going from 250mg after 3 days, increasing to a mere 375mg and it was a huge difference.

I'm either extremely sensitive to this stuff, or the effects must be more apparent in lean individuals.

Simultaneously, I'd be extremely cornered/doubtful trying to run a week at 500mg.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Sorry if you have to repeat yourself, I can't be bothered to scan through the last 3 pages of sh$t. What is your daily diet, macros consisit of?
> 
> This is my 3rd day of K.L DNP at 250mg and everything is noticeable for me including increased body warmth/temp, especially after eating carbs, slight hypo if I go too long without carbs, tad of lethargy, deep breathing, dry throat (kept me up last night)
> 
> ...


I'm taking in around 1800 calories at the moment. About 200g protein, 100g carbs and the rest fats. The carbs are basically a few slices of wholewheat bread and brown rice for the carb and fibre content.

I did only take my 3rd 250mg cap a couple of hours ago, so perhaps I'll notice it later tonight. I should be nearing 500mg of DNP in my system and I think the peak blood level is only 650mg or so with DNP's 36 hour half life.

What sized caps do you have, and when you squeeze them can you flatten them quite a bit or is each cap packed full?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Deadcalm said:


> I'm taking in around 1800 calories at the moment. About 200g protein, 100g carbs and the rest fats. The carbs are basically a few slices of wholewheat bread and brown rice for the carb and fibre content.
> 
> I did only take my 3rd 250mg cap a couple of hours ago, so perhaps I'll notice it later tonight. I should be nearing 500mg of DNP in my system and I think the peak blood level is only 650mg or so with DNP's 36 hour half life.
> 
> What sized caps do you have, and when you squeeze them can you flatten them quite a bit or is each cap packed full?


Believe they are "00" size - the standard used, I'm not sure or thier density as I really do not want to squeeze them due this stuff staining so easily.

I'd probably up the carbs and reduce the fat content, going by what I have mostly read on user feedback. What's your current weight/BF? 1800 kcals seems very low for a stadard cut, especially low with DNP + training and cardio on top.

Unless you are trying to get down to 6-7% BF, I don't think you have to be that restrictive.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Posts removed. OP you need to do some research, you've clearly not, some of your posts earlier in this thread demonstrate you have NO idea about DNP. If you think you can't come of harm under any circumstance at low dose by staying hydrated, you're clearly just another one of those clueless looking for a quick fix thinking it's some sort of wonder pill.

Stick to diet and exercise, DNP most certainly isn't for you - no wonder the drug has a bad reputation.

/Fin


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Believe they are "00" size - the standard used, I'm not sure or thier density as I really do not want to squeeze them due this stuff staining so easily.
> 
> I'd probably up the carbs and reduce the fat content, going by what I have mostly read on user feedback. What's your current weight/BF? 1800 kcals seems very low for a stadard cut, especially low with DNP + training and cardio on top.
> 
> Unless you are trying to get down to 6-7% BF, I don't think you have to be that restrictive.


I'm not sure of my exact weight. I'm at least over 200lbs but my BF might be 16%+

The reason I'm being so restrictive is because I know a DNP cycle can be hell, but it's also very short so I want to make the most of it. I could up my cals by 500 but that's an extra pound of fat per week I could have lost.

I would be keeping my calories a lot higher if I wasn't on AAS. The high protein and 500mg of test E per week should help me keep my muscle on such low cals, especially when it's only over the course of a month or so.

After DNP, I'll keep cutting but probably on 2,000 cals plus.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> Posts removed. OP you need to do some research, you've clearly not, some of your posts earlier in this thread demonstrate you have NO idea about DNP. If you think you can't come of harm under any circumstance at low dose by staying hydrated, you're clearly just another one of those clueless looking for a quick fix thinking it's some sort of wonder pill.


The irony here is that you're the one who is uneducated.

The reason I make these claims is because I've studied the physiological mechanism behind DNP. There is simply no way it will harm you if you keep the dose safe, stay hydrated and avoid stupid things like drink, drugs, heavy cardio, saunas and other such situations where dehydration can be a risk.

No ifs. No buts. You cannot come to harm unless you make a mistake or do something stupid. It doesn't cause harm for no reason.

I know everything I need to know about it, but the only things I don't know are the things I can't quantify, i.e. how people feel. The only way to find out about that is to seek out people who have experienced it.

You get some people who feel it from day one and some who don't, so it's something I need to double check to make sure my stuff is legit in case I spend 30 days using bunk DNP.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> The irony here is that you're the one who is uneducated.
> 
> The reason I make these claims is because I've studied the physiological mechanism behind DNP. There is simply no way it will harm you if you keep the dose safe, stay hydrated and avoid stupid things like drink, drugs, heavy cardio, saunas and other such situations where dehydration can be a risk.
> 
> ...


LMAO. Ever heard of an allergic reaction? Stop chatting absolute rubbish.

Your comments on Epherdrine and Clenbuterol are hilarious too.

You're making thick sweeping statements with NO justification at all. FAR from educated, get real.

The fact that you even made this thread shows you have sod all real knowledge or experience, beyond a joke..


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

2 weeks ago you made a thread asking a basic question on DNP, now you've read a few threads and maybe even a study (not that you'd be able to comprehend it I suspect) you're a self-proclaimed expert making bold sweeping statements which are nothing more than futile and outright stupid.

You're nothing more than an arrogant 'know it all' with no credibility or quality experience.

YES, offer your opinion on a forum, your advice based on your own research and experience. DON'T making STUPID, RIDICULOUS 'factual' statements when you have absolutely no grounds to be doing so. Especially not when it's in regards to what is a potentially very dangerous poison.

Everything that's wrong with the industry. :death:


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> LMAO. Ever heard of an allergic reaction? Stop chatting absolute rubbish.
> 
> Your comments on Epherdrine and Clenbuterol are hilarious too.
> 
> ...


Show me one shred of evidence where someone has died from an allergic reaction to a safe dose of DNP.

Anyone who is allergic gets a rash which can be removed with antihistamines. It is not an allergic reaction which kills you.

Once again, DNP doesn't kill you for no reason. There's no physiological reason why it would shut you down unless you overdosed or went into hyperthermia by doing something stupid.

Be safe, be careful, be sensible and you will come to no harm.

Now run along child, I don't know if it's half-term or what but maybe you'll quieten down when school starts again.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Show me one shred of evidence where someone has died from an allergic reaction to a safe dose of DNP.
> 
> Anyone who is allergic gets a rash which can be removed with antihistamines. It is not an allergic reaction which kills you.
> 
> ...


You're a young guy, with confidence issues, who thinks drugs are going to fix his life.

You're unhappy with how you look, you're having aesthetic surgery (or had) which clearly shows you're unhappy and probably insecure with at least some aspects of your visual appearance, I'm going to guess it's gyno. You're essentially crash dieting with DNP, to try and get lean - I'll bet you'll put most of it back on (no matter how much you've convinced yourself you won't.) It wouldn't suprise me if you had an unhealthy relationship with food either, probably compulsive eating hence why you're overweight. You're irrational, on the basis you were actually considering self-prescribing TRT based on how one cycle of test made you feel.

You need councelling, not drugs. Now you run along, and sort your head out, instead of messing around with compounds to try and fix your life.

On second thoughts, probably not gyno, as you were considering running Test during recovery. If it is gyno, then you really are thicker than I thought lol.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> You're a young guy, with confidence issues, who thinks drugs are going to fix his life.
> 
> You're unhappy with how you look, you're having aesthetic surgery (or had) which clearly shows you're unhappy and probably insecure with at least some aspects of your visual appearance, I'm going to guess it's gyno. You're essentially crash dieting with DNP, to try and get lean - I'll bet you'll put most of it back on (no matter how much you've convinced yourself you won't.) It wouldn't suprise me if you had an unhealthy relationship with food either, probably compulsive eating hence why you're overweight. You're irrational, on the basis you were actually considering self-prescribing TRT based on how one cycle of test made you feel.
> 
> ...


SHOO child. Go and do some maths home work. Adults are talking here.

Also if you're going to use a fake picture for your avatar at least choose a bigger guy with a half-decent physique. :lol:


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> SHOO child. Go and do some maths home work. Adults are talking here.
> 
> Also if you're going to use a fake picture for your avatar at least choose a bigger guy with a half-decent physique. :lol:


LOL, hit the nail on the head didn't I! Fake picture? LOL.

I suspect you don't have a picture because your physique is awful, you have love handles, a crap back and gyno. 

I actually want to feel sorry for you, but you're such an arrogant, in denial loser I think it's quite funny. Seriously, go and speak to someone. You need a lot of mental help lol.

Also my picture is out of date, and yet my physique in it is still superior to what yours is now I have no doubt. How unfortunate for you lol.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> LOL, hit the nail on the head didn't I! Fake picture? LOL.
> 
> I suspect you don't have a picture because your physique is awful, you have love handles, a crap back and gyno.
> 
> ...


Rarrr rarr rarr moan moan moan.

That physique is terrible. I can't believe you added a fake picture and it was THAT one. :lol:

You won't get good grades if you moan on here instead of doing your homework. Run along now kiddo.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Rarrr rarr rarr moan moan moan.
> 
> That physique is terrible. I can't believe you added a fake picture and it was THAT one. :lol:
> 
> You won't get good grades if you moan on here instead of doing your homework. Run along now kiddo.


LOL, I've really hit a nerve haven't I. Please post up a picture of your own physique, I could do with a good laugh.

I'm younger than you, and have a better physique by far.. I can understand why you're bitter! Don't worry mate, a bit of therapy and I'm sure everything will be alright. Lifes not that bad. There's people with worse than saggy man boobs and an awful physique going on, your problems are minor.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL having a good chuckle at this battle hehehe, but play nice guys don't take it all to seriously. BTW that's me in my avi ive just superimposed Arnolds head on my body


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> LOL, I've really hit a nerve haven't I. Please post up a picture of your own physique, I could do with a good laugh.
> 
> I'm younger than you, and have a better physique by far.. I can understand why you're bitter! Don't worry mate, a bit of therapy and I'm sure everything will be alright. Lifes not that bad. There's people with worse than saggy man boobs and an awful physique going on, your problems are minor.


You're right. You are younger than me. You must be about 14 or 15 years old.

In fact, I see what you're doing. You've chosen an picture of a very poor physique so people don't think you're lying that you have that body at aged 15. With your age and that avatar, it's much more believable.

Good plan.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Crikey depression really does funny things to people :lol:


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I vote for a posedown both of you post recent pics of yourselfs we can vote lol


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I vote for a posedown both of you post recent pics of yourselfs we can vote lol


More than happy to do this lol, hold up a peice of paper with UK-M written on?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> More than happy to do this lol, hold up a peice of paper with UK-M written on?


Yes or bag on head with your user name on it hahahaha! id join in but im just so mahoosive id win easily LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

GodOfHormones, leave the guy alone, he started a thread and is looking for some information or something, not looking for a fight.

I don't want to see any more of this.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> Your problem is that you're basing that on nothing. There's no physiological reasoning. You're just going off hear-say and scare stories.
> 
> You say that people put their health at risk by taking DNP, but how? Exactly what physiological mechanism puts people at risk if they follow all correct safety procedures? You don't actually know, do you?
> 
> ...


All I'll say mate is that you are taking a poison/pesticide/dye and to me that is daft IMO. I don't think you'll find many studies carried out on it to show what damage it will do long term, but if you are happy taking something like that then fill your boots. I would only turn to something like this as a last resort and I'm guessing seeing as you are only 200 pounds at 6ft that you haven't really tried the conventional way of cutting. too many people and members on here look for the easy option every time, disregarding the health issues stims/fat burners / steroids. Suppose its like all these workouts like the 5 mins abs, etc, everyone nowadays wants a quick fix


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

hackskii said:


> GodOfHormones, leave the guy alone, he started a thread and is looking for some information or something, not looking for a fight.
> 
> I don't want to see any more of this.


Thank you.

If anyone has any further input about DNP please feel free to share. It is a powerful drug so the more it's discussed the better.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Meh, I came into this contributing as was baited, but as usual on this board people play the innocent card and people buy it.

I'll be the bigger man and leave this thread, as that's what I am in every sense. 

In all seriousness, think about what I've said in the latter part of this, good luck getting 'it' sorted.

/out


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> All I'll say mate is that you are taking a poison/pesticide/dye and to me that is daft IMO. I don't think you'll find many studies carried out on it to show what damage it will do long term, but if you are happy taking something like that then fill your boots. I would only turn to something like this as a last resort and I'm guessing seeing as you are only 200 pounds at 6ft that you haven't really tried the conventional way of cutting. too many people and members on here look for the easy option every time, disregarding the health issues stims/fat burners / steroids. Suppose its like all these workouts like the 5 mins abs, etc, everyone nowadays wants a quick fix


5 min abs  whats this!


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> All I'll say mate is that you are taking a poison/pesticide/dye and to me that is daft IMO. I don't think you'll find many studies carried out on it to show what damage it will do long term, but if you are happy taking something like that then fill your boots. I would only turn to something like this as a last resort and I'm guessing seeing as you are only 200 pounds at 6ft that you haven't really tried the conventional way of cutting. too many people and members on here look for the easy option every time, disregarding the health issues stims/fat burners / steroids. Suppose its like all these workouts like the 5 mins abs, etc, everyone nowadays wants a quick fix


The whole poison/pesticide/dye thing is just scaremongering phrases used by people to gain more hype.

Poison - Anything is a poison if you take too much. Water can be a poison.

Pesticide - This is just a meaningless word. A pesticide is something used to control pests. So what? Fruit and vegetables are also sprayed with pesticides which we consume every day.

Dye - So what? Blackcurrent juice is a dye. Food dyes exist which are perfectly edible.

These words mean nothing. You need to look beyond that to the physiological mechanism of action. Exactly what do the DNP molecules do in the body? This isn't some unknown black magic. There is a solid step-by-step process of exactly what the DNP molecule does and how it works within the body. When you look at the MOA like this, you can see that there's no reason why it would cause damage, harm or death unless you abused it and did something which you quite clearly should not do on DNP.

This sort of spin language reminds me of an article I was reading on the net about how bad cola drinks and artificial sweeteners are for people. One of the sections actually said this:



> After 45 minutes: Body raises production of dopamine hormone, which stimulates the brain pleasure center.* Heroin has the same principle of operation.*


Drinking cola releases dopamine, heroin releases dopamine, so they therefore must be just as bad as each other! Can you believe that people actually write stuff like this?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> The whole poison/pesticide/dye thing is just scaremongering phrases used by people to gain more hype.
> 
> Poison - Anything is a poison if you take too much. Water can be a poison.
> 
> ...


you are not seeing my point at all and to try and compare DNP to water as a poison, and to blackcurrnet is daft. IMO it is dangerous, along with clen, eph, etc and what i am saying that people always look for the easy option instead of putting in some hard graft. also DNP is a phenol and i'm sure phenol's have been shown to be carcinogenic, although i dont believe any studies have been used to show if it can cause this in humans. There is not enough studies on DNP to be able to say its safe.

How come you decided to use it anyway? Were you struggling with diet to drop bodyfat?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 5 min abs  whats this!


here you go princess


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> you are not seeing my point at all and to try and compare DNP to water as a poison, and to blackcurrnet is daft. IMO it is dangerous, along with clen, eph, etc and what i am saying that people always look for the easy option instead of putting in some hard graft. also DNP is a phenol and i'm sure phenol's have been shown to be carcinogenic, although i dont believe any studies have been used to show if it can cause this in humans. There is not enough studies on DNP to be able to say its safe.
> 
> How come you decided to use it anyway? Were you struggling with diet to drop bodyfat?


i mostly agree that all arguments shoul dbe put forward especially with DNP (or clen or eph etc)

However for people to say its a shortcut. Yes of course it is a shortcut, cars are a shortcut to walking. I dont begrudge anyone wanting to use it who has read up, got a diet in check already etc etc

the really scary thing is when people ask questions such like I've got some DNP shall i take 600mg

Its very important to highlight both arguments IMO. This doesnt get done so often on eph or clen threads however.

Roundabout way of saying i do agree with what you're saying to a point- i rememeber reading something about carcinogenic and im sure it was negative but dont hold me on that, it was a while ago (i smoke so realistically im already full of carcinogens)


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i mostly agree that all arguments shoul dbe put forward especially with DNP (or clen or eph etc)
> 
> However for people to say its a shortcut. Yes of course it is a shortcut, cars are a shortcut to walking. I dont begrudge anyone wanting to use it who has read up, got a diet in check already etc etc
> 
> ...


You're point is null and void as you smoke haha joking!

No i know what you're saying but i do just think too many jump on the DNP bandwagon before they have tried other less extreme options. I know the media have blown it all out of proportion about DNP and how dangerous it is, but still people have died from using it, so there is some element of truth in what they say.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> you are not seeing my point at all and to try and compare DNP to water as a poison, and to blackcurrnet is daft. IMO it is dangerous, along with clen, eph, etc and what i am saying that people always look for the easy option instead of putting in some hard graft. also DNP is a phenol and i'm sure phenol's have been shown to be carcinogenic, although i dont believe any studies have been used to show if it can cause this in humans. There is not enough studies on DNP to be able to say its safe.
> 
> How come you decided to use it anyway? Were you struggling with diet to drop bodyfat?


With all due respect Liam, you're lecturing me about looking for easy options on a forum about steroids where both you and myself have both taken steroids. Do you not think it's a little hypocritical?

AAS rapidly increase muscle mass and come with health risks.

DNP and other fat loss drugs rapidly decrease fat mass and come with health risks.

They are one in the same. If you take AAS you can't really complain about using DNP and other fat loss accelerators. We're all taking these chemicals and hormones to get faster and better results, but we're also putting in hard graft as well. I'm on DNP but I'm also eating a low calorie, low carb diet and doing light cardio. It's the same amount of work as a non-DNP cut, but the DNP makes the results happen much faster. Just like AAS.

As for the reason I'm using it, that's because I want to lose more fat in a shorter period of time so I can spend more time bulking and reach my target physique faster. As I mentioned before, why lose 6-7lbs of fat in a month when I can lose 15+?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> You're point is null and void as you smoke haha joking!
> 
> No i know what you're saying but i do just think too many jump on the DNP bandwagon before they have tried other less extreme options. I know the media have blown it all out of proportion about DNP and how dangerous it is, but still people have died from using it, so there is some element of truth in what they say.


yup and i think thats why both sides of the argument should be shown to be fair. When i first researched it i went on American boards that all tell you you will die so it was good for me because i was so cautious. Lately it seems like we only get one side of the coin.

I found an article about carcinogenic properties of DNP- i dont follow it too well as i am not too sciencey

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15606153


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Just a quick update:

Halfway through my 3rd day at 250mg per day. I don't feel sweaty or uncomfortable BUT I'm currently sat in a room with no heating on in a vest with a bloody cold temperature outside and I feel perfectly warm and comfortable.

Again, it might be a placebo, but I'm sure I SHOULD feel colder than I actually am right now.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> Halfway through my 3rd day at 250mg per day. I don't feel sweaty or uncomfortable BUT I'm currently sat in a room with no heating on in a vest with a bloody cold temperature outside and I feel perfectly warm and comfortable.
> 
> Again, it might be a placebo, but I'm sure I SHOULD feel colder than I actually am right now.


you'll be fine mate honestly. I know how you feel trust me, make the most of not being a big sweaty mess!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> With all due respect Liam, you're lecturing me about looking for easy options on a forum about steroids where both you and myself have both taken steroids. Do you not think it's a little hypocritical?
> 
> AAS rapidly increase muscle mass and come with health risks.
> 
> ...


i trained for many years without steroids and only decided on them when i felt i had hit my natural limit. Maybe i was a little quicker to jump on gear and could of maybe gained another 6 or 7 pounds of muscle over 2 years without the need to use them, but i wanted to one day compete and maybe make a career from this. So i did try training without AAS for quite a while and even in prep recently i only started using any fat burners until 5 weeks before the show when i was struggling to shift the weight. Then i only used clen at a relatively low dose and T3 at 100mcg. Every time i finish a cycle i get my bloods done to ensure that if i am causing any damage to myself that it is as minimal as i can make it.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> you'll be fine mate honestly. I know how you feel trust me, make the most of not being a big sweaty mess!


Yeah I won't be increasing the dose until at least 5 or 6 days in. I may not even increase the dose at all if I'm very hot by then.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i trained for many years without steroids and only decided on them when i felt i had hit my natural limit. Maybe i was a little quicker to jump on gear and could of maybe gained another 6 or 7 pounds of muscle over 2 years without the need to use them, but i wanted to one day compete and maybe make a career from this. So i did try training without AAS for quite a while and even in prep recently i only started using any fat burners until 5 weeks before the show when i was struggling to shift the weight. Then i only used clen at a relatively low dose and T3 at 100mcg. Every time i finish a cycle i get my bloods done to ensure that if i am causing any damage to myself that it is as minimal as i can make it.


Some people are more cautious than others, but you can't deny that these fat loss drugs are very similar to AAS use and everything involved does have some health risks which can be minimised.

I wouldn't begrudge anyone using AAS for muscle gain or DNP for fat loss unless they were very skinny or very fat respectively. After all, whilst you can gain muscle quickly as a beginner, it only takes a few years for strength and size gains to reduce DRAMATICALLY. You don't have to be a beefcake for natural muscle gain to slow down to a 1lb of muscle per month or less. It then depends if you want to keep training naturally to put on 8-10lbs of muscle in a year, or put 10+lbs of muscle on in a 14 week cycle (thereby allowing 20+lbs of muscle gain through a year cycling on AAS).

Everyone wants shortcuts and everyone wants to make the absolute most out of their effort. It's normal and safe if people follow the correct procedures. Yeah people on AAS might have recovery issues as the inherent danger, but if it's going to happen to you at 220+lbs, then it's going to happen to you at 170-180lbs. Putting AAS off until absolutely necessary isn't any safer, it's just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Did anyone reach as far as day 4 without feeling anything?

I've just popped my cap for today so I'll see if things finally start to heat up. Peak blood levels should be getting close.

I can see now how easy it is to overdose on this stuff. You hear these stories of feeling like hell and sweating buckets but you can go 3-4 days taking it and feeling absolutely NOTHING. It must be tempting for a lot of people to try upping the dose too soon.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Deadcalm said:


> Did anyone reach as far as day 4 without feeling anything?
> 
> I've just popped my cap for today so I'll see if things finally start to heat up. Peak blood levels should be getting close.
> 
> I can see now how easy it is to overdose on this stuff. You hear these stories of feeling like hell and sweating buckets but you can go 3-4 days taking it and feeling absolutely NOTHING. It must be tempting for a lot of people to try upping the dose too soon.


That is how the screw up, pop a tab day 1 nothin, pop 2 day two, nothin, pop 3 day three, a little somethin, pop 4 day four, flames....lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Your DNP must be underdosed or crap, sides have only been increasing for me, on my 4th day, 4th tab at 250mg.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Did anyone reach as far as day 4 without feeling anything?
> 
> I've just popped my cap for today so I'll see if things finally start to heat up. Peak blood levels should be getting close.
> 
> I can see now how easy it is to overdose on this stuff. You hear these stories of feeling like hell and sweating buckets but you can go 3-4 days taking it and feeling absolutely NOTHING. It must be tempting for a lot of people to try upping the dose too soon.


what brand is it dude?


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> what brand is it dude?


I'll message you as the brand of it sort of gives away the source as well so I want to be careful.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

k***a then lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> k***a then lol


i can confirm in the negative


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> k***a then lol


Not that, although I'm starting to think that it might have been a better choice.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

If its 1stop or HP brand then its likely underdosed and stuffed with vit c.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im glad i still got a **** load of dhacks dnp left. not that i will probably use it unless i cant afford heating this winter :lol:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> im glad i still got a **** load of dhacks dnp left. not that i will probably use it unless i cant afford heating this winter :lol:


Ive got a good supply ready for when summer starts rolling in


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> im glad i still got a **** load of dhacks dnp left. not that i will probably use it unless i cant afford heating this winter :lol:


i am saving so much on my gas bill


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

I ran dnp for 35 days at 250 got a bit hot at night but not to bad didn't sweat at all lost about 35lbs on keto did fill sh1t last 10 days or so not getting side affects isn't a bad thing mate.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

bulitz said:


> I ran dnp for 35 days at 250 got a bit hot at night but not to bad didn't sweat at all lost about 35lbs on keto did fill sh1t last 10 days or so not getting side affects isn't a bad thing mate.


You're right.

The issue for me is that I'm using the last few weeks of my AAS cycle for this DNP cycle to prevent muscle loss. I'm doing another AAS bulking cycle next year before summer so I really can't afford to waste time with underdosed DNP as I can only do one or two more AAS jabs at the very most.

I need to know sooner rather than later if this stuff is legit.


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> You're right.
> 
> The issue for me is that I'm using the last few weeks of my AAS cycle for this DNP cycle to prevent muscle loss. I'm doing another AAS bulking cycle next year before summer so I really can't afford to waste time with underdosed DNP as I can only do one or two more AAS jabs at the very most.
> 
> I need to know sooner rather than later if this stuff is legit.


Only time will tell but the scale will tell ya by the end of next week


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

It's been 5 hours since my 4th 250mg dose and I still feel very little. No sweating.

I think it's a solid sign by now that I'm not highly sensitive to this stuff, so tomorrow I'll up it to 250mg, one in the morning and one in the afternoon, and see how it goes.

The 5th day should be fine for that, right?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Why up the dose? It's as if you're wishing the side effects to come! :lol:

Fvck that, be grateful they're not there yet! There is no need for 500mg dnp a day

Have you lost any weight at all?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Change to a more regarded source would be my advice.


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

4 days sh1t mate as good as dnp is it's not magic if it your not losing weight by next Friday bin it and move on or give a harley street clinic a call and get the fat sucked out that will only take a few hours as you seem in a rush.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Why up the dose? It's as if you're wishing the side effects to come! :lol:
> 
> Fvck that, be grateful they're not there yet! There is no need for 500mg dnp a day
> 
> Have you lost any weight at all?


I'm waiting a few days to measure. I know DNP causes a lot of water retention so it might skew results.

It does seem strange to want the side effects, but it seems equally unusual to have virtually no side effects whatsoever. I don't want to feel like death but I don't want to be wasting my time either. Some reasonable sweating is at least indicative that the DNP is good and working.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

bulitz said:


> 4 days sh1t mate as good as dnp is it's not magic if it your not losing weight by next Friday bin it and move on or give a harley street clinic a call and get the fat sucked out that will only take a few hours as you seem in a rush.


I don't expect massive fat loss by day 4. I just want to get an indication as to whether the stuff I've got is good.

As I said before, I'm using the last few weeks of my AAS cycle for this 30 day DNP cut, so I need to know whether it's good stuff sooner rather than later as I can't afford to just scrap this stuff and then try again with new DNP in a few weeks time.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Bin it and order elsewhere and get it delivered early next week.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Bin it and order elsewhere and get it delivered early next week.


agreed, the place you bought it from OP does not look like a credible source.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll try a 500mg dose today, and if there's still no noticeable change then I'll try a difference source.

I'm on day 5 now with 4 days of 250mg and one day of 500mg when I take my next dose later today. If I don't feel something at that point then there must be an issue.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Dropped 500mg today. One in the morning and one at about 2pm, so it's been 6 hours or so.

I did a session at the gym and felt very fatigued, but I barely slept last night so that might have skewed it. I was also reasonably hot and sweaty but nothing uncomfortable.

I definitely think it's DNP, so I'm starting to wonder if it might be underdosed, or I might have been given 125mg caps instead of 250mg.

I'll try 500mg again tomorrow.

I don't suppose anyone has a picture of a 250mg capsule do they? Preferably with the powder poured out? I'd love to see what the actual quantity looks like so I could compare it to mine. It seems hard to believe that 4 of these caps contain a whole gram.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll keep updating this as a sort of log in case it helps anyone.

I'm feeling a bit crappy now. Sort of like I have a fever. I don't feel uncomfortably hot but my skin feels like its radiating a lot of heat. My lips feel very warm and the air coming out of my nose feels hot which is a bit strange. However, I'm not sweating. At least not yet.

Also, my breathing is elevated which must be a good sign.

I'll weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's definitely worth keeping a log mate, you going to be posting your diet as well?

All the best for your cycle dude


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

joeyh1485 said:


> It's definitely worth keeping a log mate, you going to be posting your diet as well?
> 
> All the best for your cycle dude


I'm at about 1,800 calories per day at the moment. 200g protein low carbs.

I know that isn't a big amount, but I'm only doing DNP for a few weeks so I may as well make the most out of it. Plus, I'm on 500mg of test per week which should halt any muscle loss.

I'll post up before and after weights when I'm done.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome mate I really wanted to get my Cals that low but I'm starving all the time on 2300 lol


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

So I dropped 500mg yesterday, one cap in the morning and one in the afternoon.

Things started to get a fair bit warmer. I wasn't exactly sweating buckets but my skin felt hot almost like I had sun burn.

The real issue came when I had a girl over and we got down to it. Within about two minutes I was absolutely drenched in sweat. I'm pretty sure she recoiled in horror when she put my hand on her back and it was glistening with sweat.

So yeah, I guess any form of cardio combined with bed covers really ramps up the temperature. I should probably keep an eye on myself next time.

I'm getting more and more suspicious that these are underdosed. From the way people describe their symptoms, it's almost like I'm taking two 125mg caps to get a daily dose of 250mg instead of the 500mg I think I'm taking. Then again, I still need to give my "500mg" daily doses enough time to build up.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

joeyh1485 said:


> Awesome mate I really wanted to get my Cals that low but I'm starving all the time on 2300 lol


It's difficult but just to get the DNP cycle out of the way I sleep a lot, which shortens my days. I find that I'm then eating 4 small meals every few hours and it tides me over. I'm hungry a fair bit, but this DNP cycle is only a few weeks so I'll power through it.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Deadcalm said:


> I'll keep updating this as a sort of log in case it helps anyone.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit crappy now. Sort of like I have a fever. I don't feel uncomfortably hot but my skin feels like its radiating a lot of heat. My lips feel very warm and the air coming out of my nose feels hot which is a bit strange. However, I'm not sweating. At least not yet.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's slightly underdosed, I've seen guys who can top out at 600-800mg, though I'd never recommend it or do it myself.

Personally anything close to 400mg DNP and I'm useless as sh$te, everything from walking up the stair and getting up and going to the fridge is exhausting - hate it! Least on 250mg I can workout and feel mildly miserable lol.

I think I may just cycle 250mg and 375mg so that my highest levels are on cardio days and were I do nothing else all day. Prefer to get in and get out on DNP.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mate I space my meals out two hours apart and I'm hungry approx ten minutes after I finish a meal lol

Sleep? I've almost forgot what that's like I have about 20 (no exaggeration) p1sses through the night so good sleep is not really happening

I couldn't even think about sex at the min I'm far too tired ha ha


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Sounds like it's slightly underdosed, I've seen guys who can top out at 600-800mg, though I'd never recommend it or do it myself.
> 
> Personally anything close to 400mg DNP and I'm useless as sh$te, everything from walking up the stair and getting up and going to the fridge is exhausting - hate it! Least on 250mg I can workout and feel mildly miserable lol.
> 
> I think I may just cycle 250mg and 375mg so that my highest levels are on cardio days and were I do nothing else all day. Prefer to get in and get out on DNP.


That's how I felt on my first "500mg" day. Very lethargic, tired, slightly feverish, hot, sunburnt and low energy for my workouts.

However, it really wasn't that bad. I could tolerate it for a long time.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Right, I hope this is okay to post here.

I opened up one of my caps and poured it out. It felt too easy to push the caps flat, but when I took the red top off the white part of the cap was full to the top with powder. This means it IS full, but I'm just not sure on the density.

I took a picture and posted it up next to a coin for comparison:



Some good points are that it looks like you can see little crystals. The little pile I managed to get out of the cap is also a lot more than I thought would be inside. However, if anyone has any idea whether this "looks" like 250mg, please let me know. I'm trying to visualise four of these little piles to see whether it would be a whole gram. I don't think it's too far fetched.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a capper and use it for all kinds of things, I bought a thousand 00 caps and the way it works is simple.

You pull all the tops off (yours are red), then put all the bottom ones in the capper (yours are white), and they have these sliders that you move in to make it flush with the top of the cap *your white end), then you load up the capper and use a card do just slide over the powders and they drop into the bottom.

Once they are all flush, you slide the sliders out, and which then leaves a gap in the bottom ones and then put on the tops.

So, all the powder starts off in the bottom, and if it is packed, the top may not have anything in it.

Probably only way would be to weigh the caps empty, then weight the powder and see how much is there.

I used to cap cayenne and man oh man, airborne cayenne is a mother fcuker that got in my eyes, sinus, and everywhere, never again will I ever cap cayenne, and especially I bought the ones that had the highest heat rating.

10 bucks got me a freaking huge bag of that stuff, but cant really figure out how to cap it without it feeling like I was just pepper sprayed in the face. :lol:

True story.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Deadcalm said:


> Right, I hope this is okay to post here.
> 
> I opened up one of my caps and poured it out. It felt too easy to push the caps flat, but when I took the red top off the white part of the cap was full to the top with powder. This means it IS full, but I'm just not sure on the density.
> 
> ...


Well unless I'm mistaken, they look like size '0' caps to me...

I've capped stuff using those size capsules and they hold roughly 400mg (obviously depends on powder density)

Some of the cap will be a filler, but when this is mixed with the DNP if will turn yellow because of the dnp...

So you will never really know tbh...


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well unless I'm mistaken, they look like size '0' caps to me...
> 
> I've capped stuff using those size capsules and they hold roughly 400mg (obviously depends on powder density)
> 
> ...


I've just measured one based on lengths on the internet and it's about 17mm, which means that it's more likely to be size 1.

However, charts say that these caps can hold anywhere from 300mg to 600mg of powder based on density, so there's still plenty of room for 250mg.

If the cap is virtually full then there must be at least 250mg of powder in there. However, I guess it does depend on the filler.

I've just popped my 2nd 250mg cap of the day. I don't feel very hot at the moment but maybe because this room is so cold. Mind you, I am breathing much heavier which I believe is an indication that fat is being burnt at an accelerated rate.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I must say that I'm surprised DNP gets so much stick.

I feel hotter, more flushed, more fatigued and breathe heavier, but it's perfectly tolerable and I don't feel like I'm anywhere near pushing my body too far. I obviously don't feel top of the world exactly, but I could handle this for a month without much bother.

Plus, it's quite exciting when you're breathing heavier and you just know that your body is burning so much more fat. It basically feels like I'm having a walk on a treadmill pretty much all day in-terms of my respiratory rate.

I think for most people, as long as you taper up the dose, keep the dose sensible and stay hydrated, there really won't be an issue. The mechanism of DNP is fairly well established, so it has no reason to harm you unless you do something stupid.

Perhaps the issue for a lot of people isn't so much the DNP, but the dosage. If you take DNP then you obviously have a personality trait which means that you find shortcuts quite appealing. I guess if someone has that sort of trait, then they're also likely to find it appealing to up the dose to make it faster and faster.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Deadcalm said:


> I must say that I'm surprised DNP gets so much stick.
> 
> I feel hotter, more flushed, more fatigued and breathe heavier, but it's perfectly tolerable and I don't feel like I'm anywhere near pushing my body too far. I obviously don't feel top of the world exactly, but I could handle this for a month without much bother.
> 
> ...


I found you don't realise how sh1t you feel on DNP until you come off it.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> I found you don't realise how sh1t you feel on DNP until you come off it.


You're probably right actually. I guess you can get used to a certain feeling after a while.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadcalm said:


> You're probably right actually. I guess you can get used to a certain feeling after a while.


first 2 week run i felt ****e on it! this time i dont feel as bad as i know what to expect


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wait until you've been on this dose for a few days I thought I was fine but after a higher dose for 3 days on the bounce (all be it my higher dose is 250) I feel proper like poo lol it kind of sneaks up on you


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

I had the shiits for a week after I done a 2week stint of DNP last, wasn't pleasant, looked great tho, and loved the glycogen rebound after it, felt as tho I actually built muscle during that week of having the shiits, was weird to say the least.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm on my 3rd day of 500mg per day after 4 days of 250mg. I have yet to pop my second 250mg cap for today.

I'm starting to feel quite a bit warmer now and I sweat much easier. I need to have the window open and cool air blasting in the car.

However, I certainly don't feel particularly bad or awful like some people say. In fact, I'm pretty sure I could do 750mg without much bother. Surely that means that it's underdosed?

PS: Dropped 5lbs in the last 7 days, but as it's my first week I suspect that a lot of that is water and glycogen weight.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I just got a reply from the source via e-mail to my concerns. He basically said:

1). The first batch he did was made with clear capsules which needed filler for correct dosing. However, there are issues so he switched to smaller red/white capsules (which I have) which are correctly dosed and don't need filler.

2). According to him, Dhacks DNP is heavily overdosed, and he knows this because he has a few tubs of Dhacks DNP for reference. However, he refuses to overdose his DNP to provide the same potency/side effects as other brands as it could be very dangerous.

Who knows what the truth is.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Deadcalm said:


> I just got a reply from the source via e-mail to my concerns. He basically said:
> 
> 1). The first batch he did was made with clear capsules which needed filler for correct dosing. However, there are issues so he switched to smaller red/white capsules (which I have) which are correctly dosed and don't need filler.
> 
> ...


TBH, I'd probably agree with him about the D-hacks being overdosed, hence why it built such a status, anyone will tell you his sh$t was g2g.

I think you're being a bit overdramatic now, you've mentioned you have made progress and you are experiencing the sides, just maybe not to the same extent as most.

Two ways of looking at your situation and I would go with the optimistic approach, that you are lucky enough to not be burden by such heavy sides like most of us.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Cronus said:


> TBH, I'd probably agree with him about the D-hacks being overdosed, hence why it built such a status, anyone will tell you his sh$t was g2g.
> 
> I think you're being a bit overdramatic now, you've mentioned you have made progress and you are experiencing the sides, just maybe not to the same extent as most.
> 
> Two ways of looking at your situation and I would go with the optimistic approach, that you are lucky enough to not be burden by such heavy sides like most of us.


The reason I'm being "overdramatic" is because I need to stop my current AAS cycle over the next few weeks to fit another cycle in next year, so I have no room for error. If I get to the end of this DNP cycle and realise that it was severely underdosed, then I won't be able to give it another go because my AAS would have ended, so any DNP cycle without that would just burn through muscle. Everything needs to be timed right, so I have very little room to adjust the schedule.

That's why I'm so eager to make sure that the DNP is good stuff, because any wasted days matter quite a bit whilst I'm taking my last jabs of test.

I'd be chuffed if I was lucky not to experience heavy DNP sides. However, when you see people telling stories about feeling like death on only 250mg, whilst I could probably nudge it up to 750mg without much difficulty, then it obviously makes you paranoid that something isn't right, doesn't it?

I read log after log about people needing to sleep on the floor with a fan pointed at them, whereas I could probably sleep just fine in bed with the windows closed. I'm sure you can understand that it makes me sceptical when I seem to be the only magic person who gets very low side effects on 500mg per day.

I just want to triple check that everything is right, then if it turns out that I do simply just get low side effects, then that's great.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I promise you'll feel like hell at 750mg


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadcalm said:



> I just got a reply from the source via e-mail to my concerns. He basically said:
> 
> 1). The first batch he did was made with clear capsules which needed filler for correct dosing. However, there are issues so he switched to smaller red/white capsules (which I have) which are correctly dosed and don't need filler.
> 
> ...


I know the source mate, with red white caps, they are the ones i used and are g2g. i used them at 500 and 750mg too, but only 750 for one week. I take all caps in one hit in the morning.

I have pics on here before and after

not that bad with sides either m8, you dont have to have bad sides its still working

We are a minority of the lucky ones lol


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

adam28 said:


> I know the source mate, with red white caps, they are the ones i used and are g2g. i used them at 500 and 750mg too, but only 750 for one week. I take all caps in one hit in the morning.
> 
> I have pics on here before and after


How did 750mg feel? Was there a massive difference compared to 500mg?

If the stuff is legit and I'm really taking in 500mg of good quality DNP, then I'll probably count my blessings that the sides are easy to deal with and just stick to this dose.

I just want to make sure I'm getting the absolute most out of the 3-4 weeks I'll be doing it.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> How did 750mg feel? Was there a massive difference compared to 500mg?
> 
> If the stuff is legit and I'm really taking in 500mg of good quality DNP, then I'll probably count my blessings that the sides are easy to deal with and just stick to this dose.
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm getting the absolute most out of the 3-4 weeks I'll be doing it.


750mg was abit warmer through the whole day instead of just the night when resting, i done about 35 days mate lost over 2 stone.

Dont stress mate, i gaurantee you will meet your goals,especially being on as long as me. Stick to 500mg, and chill


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GB! said:


> 750 is a nightmare and not worth it


It depends on the type. I've heard people feeling like death on 250mg per day but I'm doing 500mg per day at the moment and feel pretty okay. I doubt I'll try 750mg, but I can't see the leap from 500mg to 750mg making me go from comfortable and warm to nightmarishly hot.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

adam28 said:


> 750mg was abit warmer through the whole day instead of just the night when resting, i done about 35 days mate lost over 2 stone.
> 
> Dont stress mate, i gaurantee you will meet your goals,especially being on as long as me. Stick to 500mg, and chill


2 stone would be an amazing result for me. I'll probably end up doing around 30 days.

If the stuff is good then I'll stick to 500mg. Just needed to be absolutely sure that I'm taking in 500mg an not something like 250mg as it could make a big difference over the length of the cycle.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> 2 stone would be an amazing result for me. I'll probably end up doing around 30 days.
> 
> If the stuff is good then I'll stick to 500mg. Just needed to be absolutely sure that I'm taking in 500mg an not something like 250mg as it could make a big difference over the length of the cycle.


Come back to me in 30 days mate and i will say, "told you so". Now stop stressing and concentrate on the more important stuff like diet and cardio. good luck!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

It gets worse as time goes on pal

I struggled towards the end of my cycle an even cut it short by two days lol and I was comfortable for most of it lol


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

joeyh1485 said:


> It gets worse as time goes on pal
> 
> I struggled towards the end of my cycle an even cut it short by two days lol and I was comfortable for most of it lol


Same for me 100% you think this isn't to bad then you fill like your walking in water all day stop cardio and just hope you can make it through your workout without collapsing time to stop day 35 for me


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Day 35? That's awesome I only managed 12 lol an I was only taking 125mg one day and 250mg the next and so on

Couldn't imagine doing it for that long mate

Saying that I lost 13.2lbs so I'm still happy


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

joeyh1485 said:


> Day 35? That's awesome I only managed 12 lol an I was only taking 125mg one day and 250mg the next and so on
> 
> Couldn't imagine doing it for that long mate
> 
> Saying that I lost 13.2lbs so I'm still happy


Yep lasted 35day on 250 was trying for 6weeks but missed it by 7 days just couldn't go on lol if I did it again I'd do 2 weeks on 1 off or something like that depending on how long the cut was.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Well my plan is 500mg per day for the next three weeks so we will see how far I get!

5lbs down so far, but a lot of that time was 250mg. Be interesting to see what the first full 500mg week holds for me.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

UKMuscleHustle said:


> I've run 750mg before, HORRID. My stuff is potent mind, but I tell you what I couldn't do anything! Sat at home in bxoers all day, windows wide open, with a fan on full blast, still sweating.. Weight loss was insane, but won't quote figures as I don't want to encourage anyone to ever try this.


Did you try 500mg before 750mg?

I'd love to get an idea of how much of a difference there is by way of sides.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok so I think I I've had the full effects of the higher DNP dose.

My bed is literally damp with sweat, and I was sleeping without the covers on with the window ajar in the middle of November.

My sleep was also frankly crap. I'm also constantly breathing heavily which I believe is a sign that my body is taking in extra oxygen for fat burning.

I think I'll stick at 500mg.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

i get that at 250 sheets off window open and fan on full blast! mrs is there with two quilts over her self :lol:


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

sprock said:


> i get that at 250 sheets off window open and fan on full blast! mrs is there with two quilts over her self :lol:


I think the comfort level really depends on the outer environment. I'm currently sat in a fairly cold office with no heating on in a vest and it's 7.5c outside, yet I feel perfectly comfortable with the excess head being produced.

Put me somewhere relatively warm though and I heat up very quickly.

Now I just need to figure out how to avoid drenching my mattress for the next 3 weeks...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> I think the comfort level really depends on the outer environment. I'm currently sat in a fairly cold office with no heating on in a vest and it's 7.5c outside, yet I feel perfectly comfortable with the excess head being produced.
> 
> Put me somewhere relatively warm though and I heat up very quickly.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to avoid drenching my mattress for the next 3 weeks...


excess head eh?? side effect i was not aware of! 

im loving this weather..no coat, just nice walk outside if i do feel warm..perfect


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> excess head eh?? side effect i was not aware of!
> 
> im loving this weather..no coat, just nice walk outside if i do feel warm..perfect


Heat*

Oh how I wish. :lol:

And yeah it's great. It's very easy to escape the warmth and find somewhere nice and cold if I do feel too hot.

I cannot imagine doing this in summer. Must be hell.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

One thing I've noticed about DNP is the "steroid effect" when it comes to dieting.

I don't know about you guys, but when I'm on an AAS cycle my diet ends up being better than it is when I'm training natural, as I don't want to waste any of the steroids when there's only 12-14 weeks of it.

A similar thing is happening with DNP. As I know it's only 4 weeks at the most, I'm making it all count. Strict, low calorie, low carb diet. Plus, as you can't drink alcohol on DNP for fear of dying, I'm not touching a drop for a month as well (usually during a cut I might go out and get drunk a few times).

That being said, I haven't experience any of the hellish carb cravings I've heard of yet.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just craved food in general mate never mind carbs lol

It kind of felt like when you were younger waiting for your mum to cook the tea an it seemed to take ages and you were so hungry it hurt ha ha or maybe that was just me lol


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

GB! said:


> You shouldn't be doing too low carb on DNP mate


Im on about 100g per day which is higher than I usually go.

Not too high but not too low either. I think it's low carb to the point of keto which really starts to cause problems.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Heat*
> 
> I cannot imagine doing this in summer. Must be hell.


I was on it when we had the 80/90 degree heatwave this year lol


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

GB! said:


> You shouldn't be doing too low carb on DNP mate


Can you say why??

I ran 250 a day for 5 weeks on keto and lost about a pound a day give or take. No sweats,not to hot, felt ok most of the time till nearer the end.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

bulitz said:


> Can you say why??
> 
> I ran 250 a day for 5 weeks on keto and lost about a pound a day give or take. No sweats,not to hot, felt ok most of the time till nearer the end.


I think there are blood sugar levels issues when carbs are too low.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Guys feel warmer on carbs using DNP


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Guys feel warmer on carbs using DNP


which is why i tend to eat all my daily carbs before taking my dnp :lol:

dosed earlier on sunday had dinner and damn i was sweatting buckets for hours


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I think it also depends on the type of carbs you have and with what other foods.

I have carbs with meals but it might only be 20g of slow-release carbs along with 50g of protein, so I tend not to notice much of a difference.

However, if someone took in a lot of fast-release carbs, then I can imagine it hitting them a lot harder.

I'll do a mid-week weigh tomorrow to see where I'm at. Is it also true that there's a LOT of water retention during a DNP cycle which comes off a few days after stopping?


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadcalm said:


> I think it also depends on the type of carbs you have and with what other foods.
> 
> I have carbs with meals but it might only be 20g of slow-release carbs along with 50g of protein, so I tend not to notice much of a difference.
> 
> ...


i find faster carbs i use during workouts not to feel as much heat as oats or potatoes.

and yes it took me 7 days or so to fully see results as water dropped and glycogen replenished


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> I think it also depends on the type of carbs you have and with what other foods.
> 
> I have carbs with meals but it might only be 20g of slow-release carbs along with 50g of protein, so I tend not to notice much of a difference.
> 
> ...


Not a "LOT" of water retention no, but there is definitely some. In my experience usually a couple of lbs worth.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> I think it also depends on the type of carbs you have and with what other foods.
> 
> I have carbs with meals but it might only be 20g of slow-release carbs along with 50g of protein, so I tend not to notice much of a difference.
> 
> ...


Differs, i havent in my last two cycles but my vit C intake is insane.

I also find it better to include carbs- done keto, low carb and low-ish/med carb, which has worked the best. 4lbs down since last thursday alone.

do you feel/look watery?


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Differs, i havent in my last two cycles but my vit C intake is insane.
> 
> I also find it better to include carbs- done keto, low carb and low-ish/med carb, which has worked the best. 4lbs down since last thursday alone.
> 
> do you feel/look watery?


It's difficult to tell what's water and fat to be honest. I'm taking about 2 grams of vitamin C in per day.

If I lose a couple lbs of water weight after then I'd be happy.

As for carbs, I'd say I'm taking in about 80-100g per day. That might be low for some but that's about medium for me.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> It's difficult to tell what's water and fat to be honest. I'm taking about 2 grams of vitamin C in per day.
> 
> If I lose a couple lbs of water weight after then I'd be happy.
> 
> As for carbs, I'd say I'm taking in about 80-100g per day. That might be low for some but that's about medium for me.


thats fair enough mate. Im taking about 5g of vit c a day but its because the chewy tablets are just so nice 

when are you off?


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> thats fair enough mate. Im taking about 5g of vit c a day but its because the chewy tablets are just so nice
> 
> when are you off?


Do the chewy tablets have many carbs or calories? I'm using the 1g effervescent tablets you put in water at the moment but they sound more appealing.

I'm on day 9 at the moment. I wanted to try and do 4 weeks, so I might be of by the 11th of December.

It seems a long, long way away right now...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Do the chewy tablets have many carbs or calories? I'm using the 1g effervescent tablets you put in water at the moment but they sound more appealing.
> 
> I'm on day 9 at the moment. I wanted to try and do 4 weeks, so I might be of by the 11th of December.
> 
> It seems a long, long way away right now...


i also like the effervescent ones 

doesnt say on the packet, but it combines sweetener and sugar, so i guess they do- gets me through the day though!

You get used to it, im heading into week 4 and feel OK


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

What sort of calories are you guys taking in?

I know some people eat at maintenence but I wanna make the most of this cycle and avoid wasting any of the added DNP fat loss by upping cals.

Plus, as I'm on AAS still, hopefully I can get away with lower calories without losing muscle.


----------



## pashapasha (Nov 20, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> OP have you started taking DNP without fully researching it? i'm guessing you haven't as you should know its not that quick! Out of everything that is available out there in my opinion DNP is not to be fcuked with. Yet people just take it without knowing anything about it which in my opinion is just stupid


Dnp is really so Dangerous i dont advice to use anybodies, this is not solution. Too many people was die because of this


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadcalm said:


> What sort of calories are you guys taking in?
> 
> I know some people eat at maintenence but I wanna make the most of this cycle and avoid wasting any of the added DNP fat loss by upping cals.
> 
> Plus, as I'm on AAS still, hopefully I can get away with lower calories without losing muscle.


i eat 170-200g carbs training days and 150 none as i only use 1 rehydration drink on none training days

250g protein

30-70g fats - depends sometimes im not hungry 

right now 2 weeks in 9lb down

not on any gear atm not noticed any loss in strength last time after a week off i was hitting all old weights i was training with.

Will be getting back on soon though


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was a little over 500 Cals below maintenance doing 50/30/20 pcf

Aiming for 2300 Cals, 287.5 protein, 172.5 carbs and 51 fat

I regularly upped and downed the fat/carbs ratio but staying in the same calorie range

I lost 13.2lbs in 12 days but I put it mainly down to sticking to calories I'd set and doing 60 minutes cardio every day


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Weighed myself this morning. Down 1lb since Sunday morning, but down 8.9lbs overall since I started Monday last week.

The reduction in weight between Sunday and Wednesday is a bit disappointing. To be honest I can lose more than that just dieting naturally. I really hope I am holding water weight which is skewing results.

That being said, I THINK I look leaner in the mirror overall.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Weighed myself this morning. Down 1lb since Sunday morning, but down 8.9lbs overall since I started Monday last week.
> 
> The reduction in weight between Sunday and Wednesday is a bit disappointing. To be honest I can lose more than that just dieting naturally. I really hope I am holding water weight which is skewing results.
> 
> That being said, I THINK I look leaner in the mirror overall.


I found with me, i would go 2, 3 or 4 days with my weight staying the same then bang, 2 or 3 pounds dropped the following day...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

If your concerned mate just add ten minutes to your cardio, I found I enjoyed upping cardio a lot more than dropping cals lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Honestly, how the hell does anyone run more than 250mg a day? I stupidy upped it to 375mg and today I honestly feel like I've been poisoned, absolute death is near...........


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

adam28 said:


> I found with me, i would go 2, 3 or 4 days with my weight staying the same then bang, 2 or 3 pounds dropped the following day...


Sounds similar to natural dieting then. During earlier cuts I could not move at all on the scales one day and suddenly drop a pound or two the next.

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Honestly, how the hell does anyone run more than 250mg a day? I stupidy upped it to 375mg and today I honestly feel like I've been poisoned, absolute death is near...........


That's what made me think I was underdosed. I've been on 500mg per day for 4-5 days now and I feel alright. I've had one or two crappy feeling days but nothing major.

Today I actually feel surprisingly decent so I'm hoping the caps I took for today were alright.

Mind you, the freezing temperatures outside might be the answer. Perhaps the reason I'm feeling okay is because it's probably only 10 degrees in some of the rooms I'm in.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadcalm said:


> That's what made me think I was underdosed. I've been on 500mg per day for 4-5 days now and I feel alright. I've had one or two crappy feeling days but nothing major.
> 
> Today I actually feel surprisingly decent so I'm hoping the caps I took for today were alright.
> 
> Mind you, the freezing temperatures outside might be the answer. Perhaps the reason I'm feeling okay is because it's probably only 10 degrees in some of the rooms I'm in.


i was sweating like hell when i ran in october but lastnight was so cold i was under sheets and fan off window shut possibly the weather is making it easier.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

adam28 said:


> I found with me, i would go 2, 3 or 4 days with my weight staying the same then bang, 2 or 3 pounds dropped the following day...


I think you were right!

This morning I'm 2.2lbs down from yesterday morning. A kilogram is quite some leap.

That makes my overall weight loss about 10-11lbs in 11 days. On course for about a pound a day give or take.

I hope I can keep this rate of fat loss up, although I expect it to slow a bit. If I could, it means I could be 25+lbs down in 28 days. Losing anywhere near 2 stone in a month would be insane.

PS: The very cold days are definitely helping. I was insanely hot when it was 12c outside, but when it drops to 3-4c it's much more comfortable.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

We'll done mate that's awesome progress, no doubt you can keep weight loss at that rate especially as you could easily manipulate Cals/cardio if your not :thumbup:


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> I think you were right!
> 
> This morning I'm 2.2lbs down from yesterday morning. A kilogram is quite some leap.
> 
> .


Well mate, i told you so lol. And also them caps g2g. I knew you would not be disappointed .


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

On day 13 at the moment and I'm down almost 14lbs, so a full stone.

Mind you, a few of my earlier weigh ins were during the evening and I've been doing them in the morning lately, so they're probably skewed by a few lbs.

2 weeks left not including the few days the DNP takes to leave my system, so I have. Maybe 17 days now to lose another full stone which is the target I'm aiming for.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Did any of you guys notice your muscles shrinking pretty noticeably?

I'm 2 weeks in and on 250mg test a week to try and maintain muscle better but my muscles look a lot flatter. Can I expect the size and strength to come back when the DNP is out of my system?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Deadcalm said:


> Did any of you guys notice your muscles shrinking pretty noticeably?
> 
> I'm 2 weeks in and on 250mg test a week to try and maintain muscle better but my muscles look a lot flatter. Can I expect the size and strength to come back when the DNP is out of my system?


Glycogen depletion mate. Keep your diet relatively clean when you come off, gradually reintroduce carbs and you'll start to fill out again. It's part of the head fukry that comes with DNP and low carb diets.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it was Dan Duschane that suggested some rebounding from when you come off.

Its temporary for the loss of fullness.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Day 15 and I'm down 16lbs.

However, the fatigue is really starting to set in now. I generally feel like crap the vast majority of the time. I'd love it if I could sleep through most of the days to make them go faster but DNP seems to bring along bad insomnia. When you combine that with the sweating (which seems to smell strongly of vinegar) night times are generally just an awful experience which really pushes you to the edge of calling it a day.

However, I'm going to try and soldier on. I really want to get 2 stone off with this DNP cycle, so if I reach that before the 28 day mark I'll stop. I know DNP stays in your system for at least 3/4 days afterwards anyway so I wouldn't be cutting myself short too much.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I know the feeling well mate, your doing great 16lbs is awesome

If things get too bad why not lower the dose an add in more cardio? At least you know your dnp is working so it wouldn't be a waste of time

Hang in there buddy


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Update: Day 17 and I'm down 18lbs.

Definitely noticeably leaner. My jeans even fit much better.

I'm probably going to run it until Saturday next week, which would be 27 days. The reason being is that I'll be out for my first night out in a month the following weekend, so I need plenty of time to come off, get it out of my system and get the glycogen back in my muscles.

I've set myself a target of losing 2 stone, so I need to lose 10lbs in the next 9-10 days. However, I'll continue to diet after I've stopped my last dose, so I should still have a fair bit of DNP in my system for the following 3-4 days after that, which is likely to help me reach my goal.

As an update in how I feel, I basically don't feel great. Then again, it's been so long I've forgot what I'm supposed to normally feel like. As someone mentioned in this thread, I only think I'll realise how crap and lethargic I really felt once I come off and get back to normal.

It would be a lot easier if I didn't get insomnia and I could just sleep through most of the days to get this month over with as quickly as possible.

By the way, does anyone know if sleeping pills would be okay on DNP? Even a very small dose (i.e. a quarter of a pill?) Just to help me get to sleep quicker and for longer.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Update: Day 17 and I'm down 18lbs.
> 
> Definitely noticeably leaner. My jeans even fit much better.
> 
> ...


Well done mate, your doing well!

As for sleeping pills, i didnt bother. Also never used any meds. DNP in your system is enough imo...,

Maybe try the herbal nytol.


----------



## houghm (Aug 1, 2013)

Melatonin can be helpful....works for me but not for others. Depends on the cause of the insomnia. No idea how helpful it would be in dnp.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love melatonin, just take it an our or so before you go to bed, don't take it in the middle of the night when you cant sleep, that will give you the ol melatonin hang over. :lol:


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Deadcalm said:


> night times are generally just an awful experience which really pushes you to the edge of calling it a day.


I got manflu from work whilst 10 days in on 250mg - had to wash the bedding 3 days in a row and air the mattress totally soaked definitely not fun... Stopped taking but as you say it's more than a few days to get it out your system.

Great stuff but definitely got to give it the respect....I think a low dose and more cardios the way but again gotta watch hydration and electrlolitics and not overdo the cardio.


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Dudeofdoom said:


> I got manflu from work whilst 10 days in on 250mg - had to wash the bedding 3 days in a row and air the mattress totally soaked definitely not fun... Stopped taking but as you say it's more than a few days to get it out your system.
> 
> Great stuff but definitely got to give it the respect....I think a low dose and more cardios the way but again gotta watch hydration and electrlolitics and not overdo the cardio.


I suppose both strategies have their merits. 500mg+ per day is certainly not fun but at least you know that fat loss is so rapid that you just have to get through a few very hard weeks.

If I ever use it again I'll probably do one week half way through my next bulking cycle and then another 1-2 weeks at the end just to trim off any body fat gained on cycle. There's no way I want to put this much fat on again to the point where I have to take such a high dose for so long.

Short bursts or long low dose DNP cycles seem to be the best routes to take.


----------

